# Huckleberry at Homeward Bound



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

A while back on anothr forum the story and horrible pictures of a golden was posted. He had such an awful case of mange he had just thick, elepahant looking skin on most of his face and his eyes ere swollen shut except fo red eyelids--appeared not to have eyes. Also both hips were bad. But he was such a loving dog the Gold Bond Resuce wanted to give him a chance. Jerry and I sent a donation. Just about a month ago jerry asked me if I had ever heard any more about the dog with the mange and I had not. 

But on that forum today was an update. He is now at Homeward Bound Rescue and Sanctuary to have hip surgery. I am going to try to copy and paste the link to the site of his story as it is amazing. Also, I am going to send another donation for his hip surgery. He desrves a chance at being healthy and happy. And i am sure any donations would be appreciated.

http://www.goldenbondrescue.com/1497_Huckleberry.html


Well the link does work. Only if you send donations, send them to the Homeward Bound resuce, not the gold bond. that is where he was originally and was gtreated for his mage. But now he is at the homeward Bound for his hip surgery, so any donations sould be setn there.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh man, doesn't he look wonderful! It's so great to see how he's improved, isn't he beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing updated pics after hip surgery and going to his permanent home.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man what a story!!!!!! I couldn;t hardly look at the first pick without being sick. He is truely blessed he found the right people and they didn;t just jump the gun and put him down. God Bless all of you that are active in rescue.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I've seen him. I believe he is in the Ryley's Run Montage. He looks wonderful!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Jerry called this morning. he is on his way to place called Ring something up on the Ill. Wis. border. Anyway i told him about the update on Huck and is thrilled to know the dog is doing so darn well.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Oh, I've seen him. I believe he is in the Ryley's Run Montage. He looks wonderful!!!


Actually the dog in Ryley's video montage is Valentino. He and Huckleberry were rescued the same week back in February, both by Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue. They both had mange, and Huckleberry had the hip replacements.

Valentino is the poster dog for Ryley's Run 2007.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! He's doing so well! Awesome! I hope all goes smoothly with his surgery & hope he has a speedy recovery. Wonderful to see the transformation.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

time4goldens said:


> Actually the dog in Ryley's video montage is Valentino. He and Huckleberry were rescued the same week back in February, both by Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue. They both had mange, and Huckleberry had the hip replacements.
> 
> Valentino is the poster dog for Ryley's Run 2007.


I know Valentino is on the montage, but I thought I saw Huckleberry, too. :doh: There is something about the chain on Valentino's neck along with his condition which kills me. 

The eyes on who I thought was Huckleberry, makes me weep...

Is this Valentino or Huckleberry?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I know Valentino is on the montage, but I thought I saw Huckleberry, too. :doh: There is something about the chain on Valentino's neck along with his condition which kills me.
> 
> The eyes on who I thought was Huckleberry, makes me weep...
> 
> Is this Valentino or Huckleberry?



Kimm, I believe that is Huckleberry. I was the one who posted for prayers about him last Feb when I seen his photo/story on the Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon site and I guess he surely had some prayers answered huh? He sure looks GReat now!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That was the origianl picture I saw of Huckleberry when he was taken in by Gold Bond Rescue and I thought he was blind. But then they showed improvment pictures and then he was sent down to Homeward Bound in march I think it was. like you Kimm, I cried when i saw that picture. How could anyone let their dog get into this condition is beyound my comprehension. I am just so thrilled he is doing so well, and as i said, we are sending another donation for his hip surgeries.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Click on the montage. Max did a wonderful job. 

You will see more than one dog in need, who is doing so much better thanks to donations, support, people in rescue, and people like you...

RyleysRun


----------

